# Not getting paid the surge bonus on Uber eats



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Anybody else having an issue with the surge? I'm doing deliveries in the surge zone but the surge isn't showing up on the final tally.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Same, but the city drivers are getting it. Im in the burbs and i don't get it, so i run from it. The funny thing is, the tags they show on surged rides are usually higher value than normal. Just no direct surge ping is all.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Anybody else having an issue with the surge? I'm doing deliveries in the surge zone but the surge isn't showing up on the final tally.


Same here i didn't get pay last 2 times


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I think that they're removing Uber eats from the rideshare surge in order to try to get drivers to start doing rideshare again instead of just food. Screw that tho. I'm good without the surge.


----------

